# Cheaper Aquarium Background Alternatives



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi, new member and fish enthusiast here. I have got a 45 gallon tank(36x12x24) a somewhat unconventional size but I want to focus on bringing the fish forward in the tank, but supply them lots of height. I'm having trouble finding a vinyl background for that size without approaching 100 bucks. Does anybody have some advice on any alternative methods of things I could use? I was thinking perhaps peel and stick water resistant faux design wallpaper, but buying a roll of wallpaper really is a waste of approx 50 bucks.the gravel will be predominantly black, with a white foreground, and plants.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

There's a product people use to make artificial reef rocks, called Quickrete. i bet if you got a sheet of light diffuser/eggcrate as a base, you could sculpt something nice. I would probably just cure it in Saltwater for a little bit before using it in the tank with fish.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Background*

Well usually saltwater enthusiasts paint the tank black or blue ..... u can either spray paint or roll on paint.
As Noah said u can creative and make a diy background ...there are a few products that have premade backgrounds but they are not cheap....


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks folks. I should have clarified. This is a fresh water tank, and I just want to simply put something behind the tank so we don't see the wall behind it. Maybe just a blue coloured (cut to size) cardboard you can get at an arts and craft store


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

PCUSER said:


> Thanks folks. I should have clarified. This is a fresh water tank, and I just want to simply put something behind the tank so we don't see the wall behind it. Maybe just a blue coloured (cut to size) cardboard you can get at an arts and craft store


Go to dollarama and get some acrylic paint, Blue in your case. Buy a paint roller that's about it. I recommend putting on 5 coats minimum, maybe 1 bottle per 20g will do, I also have a 45g tall tank (love the height) I think I used 2-3 bottles. If you don't want to wait for paint to dry between coats use a heat gun.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

We used vinyl from a sign shop. Little bit of soapy water and a squeegee. Stuck right on, easy as pie. Sign places buy the stuff by the massive roll, so when I told him I only needed 48" x 24" he kinda laughed a little. I don't remember the exact cost, but it was very very cheap. $20 at the most, and he gave us a second piece in case we messed the first one up. Which we didnt, it wasn't difficult.

Good luck


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone..great ideas.
I'm beginning to think I may have posted this in the wrong sub-forum, but again thanks for your dilegence and advise.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

CoralConnoisseur said:


> We used vinyl from a sign shop. Little bit of soapy water and a squeegee. Stuck right on, easy as pie. Sign places buy the stuff by the massive roll, so when I told him I only needed 48" x 24" he kinda laughed a little. I don't remember the exact cost, but it was very very cheap. $20 at the most, and he gave us a second piece in case we messed the first one up. Which we didnt, it wasn't difficult.
> 
> Good luck


Best Background ever, i use it all the time.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I use black PlastiDip. You can get a spray can for about $12. It's durable and can be easily removed if you change your mind later.


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi folks, I though Id log back in and let you know how I made out.
What I did was contacted a print shop, and asked them if I found an image, would they be able to expand it, print it out in landscape, and laminate it? They do similar requests like that all the time for presentation material. I had to find a proper image online in the proper extension format. I found one for free, but it had somebody's water mark on it. They were able to crop it out. Here's a pic of what I got....oh and the price? Wasn't really that economical 55 bucks, bug it was a learning experience non the less.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

